# Was my mistake minor, or HUGE!



## bugsystack (Dec 21, 2004)

I fell like an idiot! I have alwase small game hunted with actual firearms and not pellet. I decided to give the old pellet gun a try. MAN I shoulda came here to read the posts first! I went to my local sporting good store where my buddy works and gets me discounts. I wanted a airgun to shoot with him out on his land. He is a big pellet gun advocate, and doesnt even own an actual fire arm. He shoots all small game with a sheridan he's had for like 13 years, and it's an excellent gun. I (not knowing crap about pellet guns!) went to the store and looked for something similar. I didn't know that ALL the guns were GAMO, or that GAMO was even crappy in the first place! I bought the GAMO Silver Shadow at a awesome price due to my buddy! Now that I read here though, I'm wondering if I should reconsider my purchase and start looking for a better gun right away. I just figured 1000 fps in any gun would down small game from the right range. What would you recomend for me to get for hunting? I see you guys favor the RWS, but I have also heard good things about the beeman r1, and the beeman crow magnum or whatever its called? Is there any hope for this GAMO? Should I just use it until it breaks? Is it even worth trying to hunt with? HELP? 
P.S I live in WI so it has to be "weather proof"


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Have you even shot it yet?


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

i thought gamos were good.... but i have not personally shot one i have a crossman and it works great....try it first than base ur own opinon


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Gamo's are great, I own the Gamo Hunter 440 Air Rifle and it shoot flat and hits hard!* I kill rabbits and squirrels out to 30 yards with a single head shot. I don't shoot unless I can take a headshot.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i own a shadow 1000 definitly a squierell killer at 30 yards easy... ive had kills up to 70 yards with it in 177 caliber wit open sights its defintly a small game killer i use gamo magnum pellets 8.2 grains i think but i also like hollow points by crossman the premier pellets


----------



## gamohunter (Feb 16, 2007)

i use a gamo and it works fine. i shoot doves alotand i have shot 2 with 1 pellet at 30


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

get an rws I own the model 34 in 22 cal 800fps goes clean through squirrels I shot one at 40yds went clear through the chest


----------

